# How do I camo my quad??



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I've got a '05 P360 that I got for a song so I couldn't turn it down. Problem is it's red and faded and I want to camo it for numerous reasons, so what are my options? I really don't want to go the camo tape route, nor will I be spray painting it. Right now it looks like a vinyl wrap or hydrographics. I can't find the vinyl for less than $120 anyone know anywhere cheaper? I've never done any vinyl work before but am a dedicated DIY'er and think I could get it done. As far as the hydrographics I'm awaiting a few emails on prices, looks like the way to go really but price is going to be alot steeper than I want to spend I think. Anyone had this done?? Anyone had a vinyl wrap and if so how's it holding up? Any thoughts, opinions or links would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

dont think the vinyl wrap will hold up very well, the hydrographics is definitly the way to go but your lookin at around $800


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

go to lowe's and get some krylon and get to work


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i have been working on testing paint and found that the krylon is a waste of money cause the colors suck. now for camo it will work good. but you can also go to academy and get you the vinyl rap stuff to do big bikes for 120 bucks.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

MonsterRenegade said:


> dont think the vinyl wrap will hold up very well, the hydrographics is definitly the way to go but your lookin at around $800


 WWW.CAMODIP.COM PROBABLY LOOKING AT $400-500... THAT'S WHAT I'VE BEEN QUOTED BEFORE...


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

One of my Diehard deer hunting buddies has the bottom part of his truck lined with camo. I dont know what it is made of but its seems pretty rugged probably just as tough or tougher than paint. This maybe the vinyl your talking about....


----------



## SlurpJ (Oct 16, 2010)

I've found a place that will do it for $350 but I believe that's without any clearcoat. Also have a email out to a place that's local well see what they say. I wish I could find a big enough tank to just do it myself!


----------



## throttlejock27 (May 21, 2010)

I would just look for some used dark green plastics that someone took off there machine that are in good shape


----------

